# Transporting a cat to Dubai



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone had flown a cat to Dubai. How was the cat afterwards? Was it a fairly traumatic experience for it? Which companies are good/not so good?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I flew a 13 year old from the US and he was fine even though this was his first move since he was a kitten. The biggest trauma wasn't the flight, it was the new home at the end. 

You don't mention your point of origin. I used petrelocation.com. Do a search and I am sure you will find other company recommendations if the US isn't your country. Just be prepared for sticker shock though.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's much cheaper if the pet flies with you on the same flight as accompanied baggage/cargo. But you do have to obtain the relevant export permits/import permits for the pet and clear the arrangements with the airline beforehand when you buy the ticket. Not all airlines transport pet. Of the ones that do KLM is the best.

Transporting pets is one of those things where you can spend a great deal of money for peace of mind and less hassle but if you put in the effort it can be done fairly inexpensively. One of my friends who left Dubai last year took his pet back to the US via KLM as accompanied baggage and it wasn't expensive. I think the total fees he paid was around 1,500-2,000 AED. This included the export permits from the UAE, the carrier and the surcharge to KLM. 

A woman in the UAE runs a pet transport company. Google Alison Doghouse Dubai and you'll get her website. She should be able to give you all the information you need about the various options.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

My 12 and 13 year old cats were fine coming over. Took a few days to settle once they got here, though I'd say once we were out of temporary accommodation and our stuff from the UK arrived they really settled. Try and bring some familiar things with you on the plane to help settle them.

We used PetAir UK and they were excellent. Do a search on here and you'll find several threads with views and recommendations.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

m1key said:


> My 12 and 13 year old cats were fine coming over. Took a few days to settle once they got here, though I'd say once we were out of temporary accommodation and our stuff from the UK arrived they really settled. Try and bring some familiar things with you on the plane to help settle them.
> 
> We used PetAir UK and they were excellent. Do a search on here and you'll find several threads with views and recommendations.


I had the same experience. The temporary apartment freaked the cat out. I think it was mostly the combination of unfamiliar furniture and the fact the low-rise apartment in the Greens was rather noisy. On the other hand he adapted to the permanent apartment almost instantly, probably because I shipped all my furniture so it came pre-scented and pre-distressed.


----------



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I didn't mention which country we're coming from, it's the UK.

We were thinking of leaving her in a cattery here and flying her over once we were out of temporary accommodation and into our own place, don t know if that would take away or add stress for her.

We were thinking of using Emirates for transportation as there's a direct flight from our local airport. If we used KLM we'd have to change at Amsterdam. Our thinking was that this would minimise disruption. Has anyone used Emirates? How were they?

I'm probably overly concerned but my thinking is that you can explain what's happening to a person who's scared of flying but you can't explain anything to a cat! She has asthma too but i've spoken to the vet who's said that it shouldn't be a problem as long as we put her on a course of steroids about a week before we go.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

We had PetAir UK pick our 2 up a few days before the movers came. They then kept them at their cattery and flew them out the day after us, so when they arrived they were delivered straight to us. Our 2 don't like staying at catteries, so it was preferable to have them in the temporary accommodation with us. We were right on SZR, so going from countryside noises to 24-7 motorway hum probably freaked them out most. That said, they were happy to be with us and I made sure I spent as much time with them as I could to reassure them.

Biggest transition for them has been food. The majority of what they ate in the UK isn't here. Being fussy with food meant it has been a bit challenging. If your cats like Whiskas etc you'll be fine. Ours ate Felix (as good as it looks) and Gourmet. Only 1 variety box of Felix is available here.

Try not to worry about them. They will adapt easily, they'll just need a lot of loving in the early days...and reminding that it is too hot outside and to come in to cool down!


----------



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Luckily she's got a good appetite and eats pretty much anything! One thing I hadn't thought about until now though is cat litter, we use the wood cat litter and i'm not sure if that is available over there.

Thank you for all your help everyone, it's helped to put my mind at ease a bit!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

i can endorse petair uk. brilliant and worth the extra cost if you can afford it. get a direct flight. brought three cats and they settled well. there's a range of food if you look around, including free delivery and buying online. wood litter here but we have used crystal litter which covers the odours well. our cats love the weather here.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Kerry077 said:


> Luckily she's got a good appetite and eats pretty much anything! One thing I hadn't thought about until now though is cat litter, we use the wood cat litter and i'm not sure if that is available over there.
> 
> Thank you for all your help everyone, it's helped to put my mind at ease a bit!



We flew 2 over with Pet Air UK too - they were excellent. The cats were fine but the 14 year old was a bit grumpy! Yes, you can get the wood litter here.


----------



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses to my queries, using this forum has certainly helped me out and I have a few companies to look at now!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Kerry077,

I can also recommend Dubai Kennels & Cattery.

DKC For Pet Relocation Dubai and Pet Boarding Dubai

They delivered my cat directly to my villa, great service!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Kerry077 said:


> Thanks for all the responses to my queries, using this forum has certainly helped me out and I have a few companies to look at now!


And I know it won't stop you worrying but you really don't have to be concerned about your cat. They really are very adaptable creatures and have a sense when they are being looked after and safe. In retrospect, I was far more stressed about their move than they were. Within 10 minutes of being reunited with us at our temporary apartment they were purring and playing, eating and drinking. When you get here, make sure your cat (what's her name?) is registered with the municipality and has the mandatory annual jabs.


----------



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

StewartC said:


> And I know it won't stop you worrying but you really don't have to be concerned about your cat. They really are very adaptable creatures and have a sense when they are being looked after and safe. In retrospect, I was far more stressed about their move than they were. Within 10 minutes of being reunited with us at our temporary apartment they were purring and playing, eating and drinking. When you get here, make sure your cat (what's her name?) is registered with the municipality and has the mandatory annual jabs.


Thanks for the help and tips, it really does help to hear from people who've actually done what i'm worrying about and their cats have come out fine at the end of it all! I'm sure Emily will be a bit grumpy afterwards but I'll just make sure she's got all her familiar things around her. I'll probably have to make sure i've got all my familiar things around me to make me feel comfortable!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Kerry077 said:


> Thanks for the help and tips, it really does help to hear from people who've actually done what i'm worrying about and their cats have come out fine at the end of it all! I'm sure Emily will be a bit grumpy afterwards but I'll just make sure she's got all her familiar things around her. I'll probably have to make sure i've got all my familiar things around me to make me feel comfortable!


They put special bedding in the box so best not to put a blanket or similar in there with her. Hope she has a good flight. You do realize that even if you're in first class she'll have much space and a more enjoyable flight than you...


----------



## bling!! (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi we're hoping to bring our cat out to Dubai from the UK - we're just going through vet checks, vaccinations etc. Does anyone know please if she would need a blood test before travelling? Is it at Dubai requirement?


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Needs a rabies jab and you need a certificate of health form (EXA1) for from DEFRA. 

There are a couple of other posts where I put more info on, just have a quick search on my username. 

Hmmm, getting cat food out here.... hadn't thought about that! Ours has Royal Canin sensitive. No idea if we can get that out here, where are the best places to get pet food and accessories?


----------

